# Sideways machine knitted preemie baby cardigan



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

I knitted this cardigan for the first time and would like to share it. The pattern was typed up years ago and handed out in a Machine Knitting Club I used to go to so I hope it will be OK to post the pattern . I have had to re-type it as it was very faded. Here's a photo of the cardigan I made.

I will post the pattern in the appropriate section.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

So tiny, so precious! Lovely blanket in the background, too.


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

The blanket is Tunisian entrelac. The pattern starts in the centre and is worked in rounds. Its more interesting to make, and it's quite thick too, no holes!


----------



## lovetheocean (May 2, 2014)

Beautiful&#128149;


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

It's lovely as is the blanket.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

So sweet.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely sweater! :thumbup:


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Oop..sorry.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## strikkan (Nov 11, 2014)

lovely sweater. Where can I find the pattern? Would love to knit one for my grandchild.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

lovely sweater. what a great idea to make a beautiful sweater like this. the babies will be well dressed in the preemie unit.


----------



## jcsatterlee (Mar 23, 2015)

Love both. Was the blanket done by machine? I croched one just like it and it took for ever !!


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

The little sweater is adorable


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

Precious sweater! Blanket is adorable too. I've tried Tunisian but not one as complicated. Is there a pattern for it somewhere? &#128522;


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

jcsatterlee said:


> Love both. Was the blanket done by machine? I croched one just like it and it took for ever !!


The blanket is Tunisian entrelac. Its worked from the centre out. Its very interesting to work on.


----------



## anino (Sep 20, 2012)

Lovely and beautiful cardigan with nice buttons. Well done


----------



## janeknits2 (Feb 20, 2015)

The sweater is very nice - raglan perfect for fitting more sizes. The blanket is great - and getting many compliments as well!


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

That is precious


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Just precious.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Totally awesome both sweater and afghan. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

So pretty!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm a total sucker for baby items. It looks so soft, cuddly, and tiny. Great sweater.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Both are really beautiful! Where did you post the pattern? I love the little jacket pattern but only if we're not going to run into copyright issuses.


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

I can't find the pattern is there a link


crafty lady UK said:


> I knitted this cardigan for the first time and would like to share it. The pattern was typed up years ago and handed out in a Machine Knitting Club I used to go to so I hope it will be OK to post the pattern . I have had to re-type it as it was very faded. Here's a photo of the cardigan I made.
> 
> I will post the pattern in the appropriate section.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

I've had a skqizz in the 'appropriate section' , I think, and can't see it


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

strikkan said:


> lovely sweater. Where can I find the pattern? Would love to knit one for my grandchild.


I have posted the pattern and Shauna has put it into PDF.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Oh dear this is one dumb user, born before computers ...... In a small voice, where can I find your pattern?


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

strikkan said:


> lovely sweater. Where can I find the pattern? Would love to knit one for my grandchild.


If you go to the top of the page and put "sideways machine knitted preemie baby cardigan" in search you should find it.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Oh what a star - thanks a ton!! Can manage that one!


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you for your comments, and I hope I have clarified things so you can enjoy the pattern. I think its going to be a favourite of mine.


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

No gauge or tension is give. Is that important


----------



## knitnmom (Oct 8, 2011)

Can you please tell us where you post the pattern for this lovely baby sweater?

Thanks,
Carol aka knitnmom


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

read the other posts and you will find the link


knitnmom said:


> Can you please tell us where you post the pattern for this lovely baby sweater?
> 
> Thanks,
> Carol aka knitnmom


----------



## knitnmom (Oct 8, 2011)

Found the pattern. 
Thanks

knitnmom
MN, USA


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Minigo (Aug 30, 2013)

I have been searching and cannot find it. Can you help. Thanks.



knitnmom said:


> Found the pattern.
> Thanks
> 
> knitnmom
> MN, USA


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Go to the top of the page and look at all the tiny writing. Find 'search' and tap on it, then type in sideways knitted preemie cardigan. There are two posts and one of them has , in tiny blue writing, 'download'. Go for it!! That said, mine hasn't downloaded properly so hope it works for you.


----------



## Minigo (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks. Will try again.

Found it! It opens in MSWord. I saved it in pdf. I can upload, I think, if anyone wants it.



judypfennemore said:


> Go to the top of the page and look at all the tiny writing. Find 'search' and tap on it, then type in sideways knitted preemie cardigan. There are two posts and one of them has , in tiny blue writing, 'download'. Go for it!! That said, mine hasn't downloaded properly so hope it works for you.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

That's cute! Thank you for the pattern.
I might try it on the mid-gauge with sport weight,


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

A lovely Premature Baby Cardigan. I might be wrong but perhaps it is okay to copy it, if not used for profit, but to help a local Hospital Baby Premature Unit. The M.K. Club you went to, probably intended it to be used for a local Hospital. I love the Tunisian Crochet Blanket too. From Susan,U.K.


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

Olde English Babydoll said:


> Precious sweater! Blanket is adorable too. I've tried Tunisian but not one as complicated. Is there a pattern for it somewhere? 😊


I watched a video on you tube by bethintx1. She is really good, and her way of working, there are no ends to hide except the last round.

I don't know if it will work but here it is, fingers crossed. If it doesn't work the name to search for is Entralac Crochet Blanket:


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

quill-ws said:


> A lovely Premature Baby Cardigan. I might be wrong but perhaps it is okay to copy it, if not used for profit, but to help a local Hospital Baby Premature Unit. The M.K. Club you went to, probably intended it to be used for a local Hospital. I love the Tunisian Crochet Blanket too. From Susan,U.K.


I wouldn't sell the pattern anyway. If it helps people knitting for charities, then great. As you say, maybe it was intended for that.


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

judypfennemore said:


> Both are really beautiful! Where did you post the pattern? I love the little jacket pattern but only if we're not going to run into copyright issuses.


I don't know where the pattern originated, but it's over 20 years ago I got a copy from the machine knitting club. Probably, as Susan said, it was intended for knitting for charities or hospitals.


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

Jeannie D said:


> No gauge or tension is give. Is that important


There was no gauge on the pattern, so we will have to use our judgement on that one I think.


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

Here's a picture of the Tunisian entrelac baby blanket with border. The border was dc front post and back post, with 3dc in the corners.

The little lemon dress can be found on http://www.bev'scountrycottage.com

I think its called Angel Wings Pinafore Dress. It's a simple pattern that looks adorable. Also a preemie size so one I will make lots of for charity. I also made a headband and booties to go with it.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I went through the download instructions and it said it was successful. Now when I try to get the pattern it tells me to convert to PDF again and again.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Absolutely adorable crafty lady!! Thanks for sharing so generously.


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> I went through the download instructions and it said it was successful. Now when I try to get the pattern it tells me to convert to PDF again and again.


Ginny has kindly done a pattern that may download easier, maybe you wouldn't have that problem then.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I will give up on getting the pattern. I have enjoyed being with you all.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> I will give up on getting the pattern. I have enjoyed being with you all.


Let's try:
http://www.bevscountrycottage.com
I can't figure out how to send a live link either...

It worked.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Bev's country cottage is a nice picture of a cottage, and dish cloths. I'm getting sleepy. Thanks for trying.


----------



## liz.roberts (Jan 7, 2014)

The preemie cardigan is so sweet. It looks as if it has been knitted in a sort of fuzzy yarn? Cozzy.

What section do I go to, to find the actual pattern?

Thank you.

Liz


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

liz.roberts said:


> The preemie cardigan is so sweet. It looks as if it has been knitted in a sort of fuzzy yarn? Cozzy.
> 
> What section do I go to, to find the actual pattern?
> 
> ...


I don't know, Liz? I just found the site. Have not looked for it specifically,


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Dagmar and Liz,
It is confusing because this pattern is being talked about in more than one topic. I finally found the two downloads (the one in a format most of us could not open, and the other in PDF format thanks to Shauna). 

Go to Search
then enter Preemie Cardigan - sideways knitted on a Brother standard gauge

The first download is a Works download. If you cannot open that one scroll down to message 3 by Shauna. That download is a pdf and easily opens with adobe reader. 

Rita in Raleigh, NC, USA


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-332776-2.html

It is here about the third message down


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

My message to Liz and Dagmar was about the sideways knitted preemie baby cardigan. 
The Mary Louise Norman book, Warm, Wet, and Wonderful can be purchased from Country Knitting of Maine http://www.countryknittingofmaine.com/
for $15.99.

I hope I am attaching one page from her schematic/directions !


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes, I got the schematic drawing posted. You can see the shortrowing (where there are the V shaped gaps) and also see where you cast off and cast on again between the front and sleeve, the sleeve and back, the back and sleeve, and the sleeve and front. 

Hope this helps.
Rita


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

The parts are
1 side
2 sleeve
3 back
4 sleeve
5 front

Rita


----------



## liz.roberts (Jan 7, 2014)

Hello Rita,

Thank you for responding.

However, when I go into 'search' it just takes me back to this page?

Something I am not doing.

Can you help, please.

Thank yo.

Liz


----------



## liz.roberts (Jan 7, 2014)

Hello Rita,

Thank you for responding.

However, when I go into 'search' it just takes me back to this page?

Something I am not doing.

Can you help, please.

Thank you.

Liz


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Liz,

Jeannie D from Idaho gave us the direct link. 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-332776-2.html

It is here about the third message down

Jeannie D
Idaho

Click on the download for PDF format

Rita in Raleigh



liz.roberts said:


> Hello Rita,
> 
> Thank you for responding.
> 
> ...


----------



## jcsatterlee (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi, thank you for that beautiful sweater. You said you would post the pattern in the appropriate section. I'm not sure where that is or how to get there...could you help me?


----------



## jcsatterlee (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi, thank you for that beautiful sweater. You said you would post the pattern in the appropriate section. I'm not sure where that is or how to get there...could you help me? oops never mind, I just found it  Thank you!


----------



## lenor (Oct 4, 2016)

where is it? i can't find the pattern fere and i can't find the section "search". :-(


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-332776-2.html

The link is about the third message down.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

JeanneHolmes said:


> The little sweater is adorable


Agree! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------

